# Study Masters



## hgp61290 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hello, My name is Harshal Patil from India.I've done Mechanical Engineering but my academics was very poor it took me 8 years to complete my engineering. Now I am willing to do Masters in same from Australia but because of my Academics am i eligible to do that?
Please Help me,Thank You.


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

If you have experience after graduation, that experience would be what employers would usually look at.


----------



## APIC (Oct 18, 2016)

Hello hgp61290

We're offering a MBA and MBPM qualification at our Sydney campus. Please contact me for a talk about how we can help your career.
[email protected]


----------

